# 2004 clean Toyota Corolla for Uber/lyft



## Toni obetkovski (Jan 28, 2018)

just wondering what you guys thought on using this vehicle for the Uber/Lyft platforma,I currently only do this part time on the weekends,been driving my X5,but there is just not enough business fir Uber select to make me happy,and it just doesn’t make sense to using this car for UberX,so I already have the Toyota, and am thinking of using that fir UberX,any input is appreciated,,,,my concern is that my rating might take a dive for using a vehicle that is 2004,even if it is spotless!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Toni obetkovski said:


> just wondering what you guys thought on using this vehicle for the Uber/Lyft platforma,I currently only do this part time on the weekends,been driving my X5,but there is just not enough business fir Uber select to make me happy,and it just doesn't make sense to using this car for UberX,so I already have the Toyota, and am thinking of using that fir UberX,any input is appreciated,,,,my concern is that my rating might take a dive for using a vehicle that is 2004,even if it is spotless!


Rating might be a bit lower than you'd get in the X5 but IMHO if the Toyota is clean, runs okay and you are fine in other areas it shouldn't make a big difference and you should stay comfortably within the acceptable rating range, it beats ruining an expensive car doing Uber x.


----------



## Toni obetkovski (Jan 28, 2018)

Would you recommend water,mints,etc to compansate!?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Give it a try and see how it goes, no to water and mints.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Toni obetkovski said:


> Would you recommend water,mints,etc to compansate!?


No! It's a transparent gesture riders are hip to and react to with disdain! Just be nice and helpful. But most importantly, ratings do not matter!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft might either want 2005+ already or age it out around end of February if they're currently 2004+ in your area


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Agree with Adieu. Check your local market regarding vehicle age.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Great car for Uber X. Btw, I usually do water and jolly ranchers.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no, in 2019 uber will tell you you need a new car, cars must be less than 15 years old....., plus the cheepos want newer cars i drove a 2001 car in 2016 and got bad ratings


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.uber.com/drive/nw-indiana/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

2004 Toyota is probably the best car ever for rideshare. Depreciation is about done but there are plenty of miles left in it. Groups of 4 will be a little crowded in a Corolla but I doubt your ratings will take much of a hit if the car is clean and your service is good. Just make sure the timing belt gets changed at the correct interval.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I drove for almost 2 years on the Uber platform (we didn't have Lyft yet) with a 2007 Corolla that was missing the front air dam, had rust spots on both sides, and had some many scratches and small dings I stopped counting at 1000. However, it was nice and clean inside and the seats were really soft. I carried a 4.92 rating the whole time. At night the exterior doesn't matter, a clean interior and safe driving does.


----------



## Filinator13 (Apr 7, 2017)

I have an '03 Accord I am using on X, it will age out in my market come 2019, but for now it has served me well...knock on wood. I keep the thing as clean as possible and smelling nice. I think since it has a dark interior some blemishes don't show as much as they would in an older car with a lighter interior. I had a 4.96 rating until some drunk passenger rated me 1 star for not having an aux cord and refusing to take their 5th friend. Now I am back up to a 4.92.


----------

